# Happy Birthday Judd !!!



## LavalK9 (Jun 14, 2006)

Judd is having her birthday cake. She is now 13 years old, in great shape and still the boss of the household. She suffered from vestibular disease back in April and besides a slight tilt head she is back to normal.

Happy birthday Judd! Have fun today!


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

Happy Bark Day, sweet ol' gal! You are so lucky (at least Gracie thinks so) you get to eat on the bed!!!! 







13......


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)




----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

What a beautiful girl!!!! Looks like a nice slice of cake there!


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

*  <span style="color: #FF6666"> <span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'> <span style='font-size: 20pt'> HAPPY 13th BIRTHDAY BEAUTIFUL JUDD!!! </span> </span> </span>  *


----------



## CherryCola (Apr 24, 2006)

Happy Birthday Judd!!!! You are so beautiful!!!


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

happy birthday Judd!!!
as beautiful as ever















what a special treat, b-d cake in bed !!








it looks awful yummy, can you pm me a piece ?


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

Lucky 13 - Happy Birthday!


----------

